# ACT Amphibian Licenses



## trog08 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a couple of Tree frogs and I can't work out how to obtain a license for them. I hear one is required.


----------



## Geckogod (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey mate go on the site arc and look around and they have a form you can download or go to climate change and wildlife cite the DECC and you can download a form and send it in and pay the small fee and they send you a licence and record book


----------



## Geckogod (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry if it doesn't work but thats what I did in nsw


----------



## derekm (Jul 26, 2009)

The ACT system is different to the NSW system. Start at Territory and Municipal Services - Licensing of Plants and Animals.


----------

